
DenseCap: Fully Convolutional Localization Networks for Dense Captioning - vkhuc
http://cs.stanford.edu/people/karpathy/densecap/
======
jcjohns
Code is here:

[https://github.com/jcjohnson/densecap](https://github.com/jcjohnson/densecap)

